# Let's See Your Twentysomethings!



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 10, 2011)

A couple years ago, I asked for advice on how to keep weight on our very hot 20-year old stallion, NFCs Streaker. As always, you guys had great suggestions. That feedback combined with a great vet and dentist helped us to see Streaker through a rough patch last spring. It always surprises me to hear teenagers referred to as old when we've had so many fit and frisky twentysomethings. Since he is now technically 23 years old, I thought I'd share some new pics of Streaker - we let him out to work off some steam before his farrier appointment yesterday - and invite other LBers to share pics of their thriving twentysomething (or even thirtysomething) minis.

Out the gate!







Free lunging






And a little buck before we go back in...


----------



## Cavallini Farms (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## ForeverFarma (Jan 10, 2011)

My 1988 model stallion, NFC Egyptian Kings Spitfire (Hemlock Brooks Egyptian King x Flying W Farms Spirit Flight) shown in his black winter coat, he's a true blue roan. The silver dapple with him is Sonora..






And out with his brother, ASA Egyptian Kings Talisman


----------



## Relic (Jan 10, 2011)

Relic is 20 this year healthy as a horse



aside from some teeth issues and having to have 2 beans removed l think he'll see 30






Still jumps and drives as usual.






http://


----------



## vvf (Jan 10, 2011)

This is Valley View Jet Stream, foaled in 1982, so 29 years old this year. This picture was taken last summer.






This is one of Jets daughters.... Valley View All That Glitter. she is 23 this year.. This picture taken 2 years ago i think.. (excuse that close clip job on her head, LOL)


----------



## minie812 (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the oldies...Tinker Toys Fiesta is 21 yrs young this year and we will have two foals due in early 2011.....


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's my old guy. Yep - I know, not a mini. But he's their neighbor so I figure he can be included. His name is Bandit - an AQHA that my daughters showed many years ago. He just celebrated his 30th birthday. Photo was taken a year or 2 ago but he still looks the same. Just a bit more gray around the muzzle.


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 10, 2011)

Target isn't a mini either but he plays with the minis as you can see here in the video where he is playing with Max. Target just turned 24 and considering he has had 2 colic surgeries (1998 & 2001) which removed a total of 30 feet (that's half) of his small intestines and was given a pretty poor prognosis, we think he is doing pretty well. Video was shot within the last month.


----------



## Loess Hills (Jan 11, 2011)

Love the older horses. After all they have done, they deserve the special care and consideration we can give them.

 

Here is our "Grand Old Lady", Hemlock Brooks Amber Lace, who turned 28 this year. Slowing down a little, seems to have some arthritis in her hips and knees, but still very healthy. We've had her teeth floated and some broken ones pulled. She doesn't eat much hay, but gets 8-10 cups of feed each day with warm water added to make a "porriage". She's had twelve foals, two filles for us, her last 6 years ago, and is now retired. She has the most gentle personality and is always "talking" to us in the barn.


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jan 11, 2011)

I LOVE older horses lol at least 1/4 of mine are in their 20s...I'll try to list them all here






*NFC Rowdy Reigns Supreme*---will be 21 this year bought him in November






*NFC LA Egyptian King Rhapsody-- got him from Little America a little over a year ago and LOVE him he is very spoiled *






*NFC Rowdy's Geisha Girl- Rowdy daughter will be 25 this year....love her 2*






*NFC Egyptian Kings Elegance- 24 this year-was kind of skinny when we got her (right before this picture was taken) but gaining weight now*






*Cross Country Lil Bacon Bits- daughter of Lazy N Redboy- will be 25 this year and thats all of my older ones lol We have bought them or a couple of them have been given to us to give them a good home...they are all spoiled and loved on and only the boys are used for breeding so the girls just get to eat hay and have a warm stall at night lol.*

So glad you posted pics forever farms I was curious to see what your EK son looked like ....very nice even with winter woollies lol


----------



## epetrilli (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the old guys too! They are so much fun and full of personality. RockRiver I love the mane on your guy! I thought mine had a ton of mane but that first photo is fabulous with the crazy tufts flying around! Priceless!!

Here is our 23 year old AMHA/AMHR stallion Dakotas Lille Guten taken this September. Absolutely love this guy he has personality to burn and the presence of a horse 10x his size!






And, again not a mini, but the old man on our farm: "The King" as my dad refers to him. This is NightHawk 34 years young this month and still going strong! He is now a gelding and keeps watch over our mares from his adjacent pasture. He was my dad's favorite Morgan, brought home several World Championships and while we had our differences growing up together (yes he was more like a child to my dad than a horse-lol) I took him in to retire and spoil here for the rest of his days.






Sorry the pics are so small-I cant figure out how to size them!

Fun fun thread!!!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 11, 2011)

Everybody's seniors look awesome, and there are quite a few whose names I recognize from ads I used to read in the MHW and Marketsheet when I was a girl.


----------



## stormy (Jan 12, 2011)

So how about a 30 something???? Larga is 32 this year, is my baby sitter and still gets out there kicking up her heels!!


----------



## Kendra (Jan 12, 2011)

North Stars Valdez Y Basan, 22 in 2011

Here he is this past summer, right after winning Grand Champion Senior Stallion under both judges. (Emphasis on senior in his case!)






Sheep Meadow Bunky is our current oldest at 24 (I think, have to check his papers). He was one of the lead team in my Grandad's eight horse hitch for many, many years, and spent last summer teaching the youngsters the ropes. Hopefully only teaching them the good habits, Bunk's always been a ... we'll go with character. ;-) But he's a truly great lead horse, and those are hard to find. Didn't have a picture of him by himself (pics and video of him in the hitch on our website), but did find this video from a couple years ago. See, character!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rr9Vzgv6z5Y

Circle J Robin and First Knight's Bit O Super Star are both 20 this year. Both have been exceptional broodmares. In fact, I would say that pretty much every horse we've shown in recent years were related to one of these two mares. Robin is expecting her 17th foal in the spring!









And most importantly of all, NFC Illusions Image, the GREATEST HORSE IN THE UNIVERSE, is 21 this year.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 13, 2011)

Kendra said:


> NFC Illusions Image, the GREATEST HORSE IN THE UNIVERSE, is 21 this year.


LOL, he does look darn fine Kendra but I still think Valdez has him beat



I wondered when you would post and share pictures of him. I always enjoy looking at that handsome guy.

I have a couple of 'mature'(they don't like the 'O' word cuz they don't think they're old just yet



) mares too, 24 and 25 but I don't have any pictures to share of them.


----------



## Kendra (Jan 13, 2011)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> LOL, he does look darn fine Kendra but I still think Valdez has him beat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valdez might be better than Image in mundane areas like conformation and intelligence, but Image still retains the title in MY universe. ;-) Not that I'd trade either one of them!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 13, 2011)

WTG Stormy on your 30-something! That's really special.

And Kendra, I can really see that Image has "it." He reminds me of an Arab I used to show; right before he stepped into the ring he'd always take this big breath, and as we passed through the gate and he exhaled, it was like he suddenly just flipped a switch and was ON. Image looks like he's ON all the time.


----------

